
Japanese companies use Chinese products to replace the quality of the goods - wilbeibi
https://www.waonews.com/news/10623-Japanese_companies_acknowledge_that_the_purchase_of_Chinese_products_to_replace_the_quality_of_the_goods_has_not_been_found.html
======
cimmanom
To what now?

Add that to the list of sentences that are syntactically correct but
semantically nonsensical.

